# Lucky, Lucky Iverson......



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

He has all but two charges dropped against him, both charges are just mistemeanors too (or however you spell that word) Do you think Ivy got away with this one???


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Of course he did...he is a basketball player


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Are you at all surprised about this? I bet those two charges will also be dropped and it will all be thrown out of court.


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

yall ever thought that maybe he didnt do it?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

It doesn't matter if he did it or not. I personally think he did it. But with the Philly judge that has already bought nonrefundable season tickets in the first row at half court.... no way is he going to jail


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

That was funny!! But if I did some mess like that I'd fry on the chair!!!!(or just at just go to jail for like 3yrs or something)


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

I heard that the guy came out and said Iverson didn't really have a gun


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Iverson told me it was just a little plastic fake squirt gun and he didn't know what he was getting so worked up about.


_"We're talking about plastic, man. I mean how silly is that? Plastic"_


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Since when was bringing a gun into a house that's not yours a not a crime. If I pulled the same stunt, I'd probably be guilty for at least 12 of the charges.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

It was his cousin's house and he was looking for his wife for god sake. You ever think that his cousin decided not to press charges and that it wasn't released into the public so they were dropped?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Iverson told me it was just a little plastic fake squirt gun and he didn't know what he was getting so worked up about.
> 
> 
> _"We're talking about plastic, man. I mean how silly is that? Plastic"_


LMAO!!! :laugh:


----------



## The Greek (Jul 15, 2002)

He is reach and one of the best players.Money i am afraid that can buy everything


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Bean the pimp *
> yall ever thought that maybe he didnt do it?


There is a thing called evidence...


----------

